# Sony A7R ii Shadow on high ISO or long exposure shots



## artinmartin9 (Dec 16, 2021)

I recently bought a used Sony A7r ii, 16,000 clicks. When I take pictures at high (ISO 16,000+) or long exposures (over 2 seconds) I get a sort of shadow on pictures. What is this issue? Is it a bad shutter? Shows up as a light streak on high ISO, or a shadow in long exposures.

Thanks,


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like a bad shutter to me fella


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 17, 2022)

When you press the shutter button, the sensor gets exposed to light since the door slides down. Then, another door slides up to cover the sensor to stop the exposure, generating your image. (that's what I just read) If the shutter brake on a SLR curtain did that, you would get the same effect, except left to right.


Lez325 said:


> Looks like a bad shutter to me fella


I think you have a very likely correct answer.


----------

